# [BlueFox] simple sketch made on 3DS



## BlueFox gui (Mar 9, 2017)

i drawed this sketch at school in some minutes using my 3DS, i like it so i need to share XD



Spoiler: sketch


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (Mar 23, 2017)

nice!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 23, 2017)

Prot8toPot8to_ said:


> nice!


thank you ^^


----------

